# Esquimalt landmark "The Tudor House" destroyed by fire - 16 July 2013



## Occam (16 Jul 2013)

Lots of sailors shedding a tear this morning.



Original link

A sobering scene in Esquimalt this morning where fire crews from across southern Vancouver Island are dealing with a large fire at a popular pub.

Flames broke out at the Tudor House Pub shortly after 2:00 a.m.

According to eyewitnesses, the building has been completely destroyed.

The pub is popular with members of the military stationed at nearby CFB Esquimalt.

Despite the damage, no injuries have been reported.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jul 2013)

I suspect our Navy Brethren will be shedding a tear, along with some old PPCLI types.

http://www.timescolonist.com/opinion/historic-tudor-house-pub-burns-in-early-morning-fire-1.540820



 The historic Tudor House Pub on Admirals and Esquimalt roads went up in flames in a dramatic early morning fire.

Firefighters are still on the scene and traffic is being diverted around the area at Lyall Street.

Witnesses said the fire began around 2 a.m.

“I was out and about this evening when I saw several police cars storming down the road. I wondered what the fuse was about, and on my way back to the base I came upon the fire,” said Cameron Dopler, a member with the Royal Canadian Navy posted to the Fleet School at CFB Esquimalt, and also a regular at the pub. “Many sailors over the years have passed through their doors it truly a loss not only to us but to the community as a whole.”


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2013)

He wondered what the "fuse" was about?  That's probably what started the fire....   

Edit to add, already posted here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111380/post-1243209/boardseen.html#new


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jul 2013)

Spent many an hour there.   :'(    Too old and bitchy for the Cartoon Club, don't know where I'd drink now if I was out there for a spell.


----------



## OldTanker (16 Jul 2013)

Ah, yes. The Fleet at the Tudor, the Battalion at the Half-Way.


----------



## OldTanker (16 Jul 2013)

And reminds me of my favourite Tudor House story. My wife (then girlfriend) worked at HMC Dockyard. She had the opportunity to take a day-sail on HMCS Rainbow. It submerged and she got an "honourary submariner" card. She was pleased as Punch when she showed me this, and told me the sailors told her that if she went into the Tudor House and showed the card, she would get a free drink. Me, being in the Army just smiled and told her that all you needed to get a free drink in the Tudor House was be even marginally female. I didn't mention that the rules were even less demanding at the Half Way House. Sad to see the Tudor House gone.


----------



## medicineman (16 Jul 2013)

Maybe the Fleet Club will get more business now...was never a big fan of the Tudor, but I'm a bit of a hater  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Old Naval Guard (16 Jul 2013)

So sad to hear, I loved the old Tudor house spent many a time there after work before going home to my apt on Esquimalt rd . It was a great place where reg force Navy shad and PPCLI meet Cheers


----------



## VIChris (16 Jul 2013)

Bad news for everyone except the owners of the Carly and the Cambie. Now the LFWA PRes rifle team needs a new meeting hall this weekend.


----------



## Jaydub (16 Jul 2013)

I have many fond memories of the Tudor House from my Fleet School days. 

Unfortunately, I stopped going for lunch some years back due to poor food quality/service.  I found recently, however, that it had really turned around.  The food and service was great for the last year or so.

I honestly hope they rebuild.  Whether it mimics the old pub, or becomes a trendy bistro, I'd rather not see a condo building go up in it's place.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jul 2013)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Bad news for everyone except the owners of the Carly and the Cambie. Now the LFWA PRes rifle team needs a new meeting hall this weekend.



Wouldn't that be the 3rd Div PRes rifle team now?


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suspect our Navy Brethren will be shedding a tear, along with some old PPCLI types.


...and some who were neither, but passed through FDU(P) on occasion.  

 :'(     :cheers:


----------



## VIChris (16 Jul 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be the 3rd Div PRes rifle team now?



Well we haven't printed the t shirts yet, but I suppose you're right.


----------



## dimsum (16 Jul 2013)

Even though I swore I'd firebomb the place once or twice, I had nothing to do with it.   Honest!  

In all seriousness, it was a bit of a landmark for newly-posted West Coast fleet (and other) folks.


----------



## AirDet (17 Jul 2013)

Pub crawls will never be quite the same now.


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Jul 2013)

I have Sat off this week. I'll see if I can take some photos of the aftermath.


----------

